# Betta Blog...assistance please? :D



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had an idea. I want to blog, and to put as much information as possible in it as to the care, maintenance, treatment, breeding, etc. on betta's. 

What I need, is a small bit of help. I have 5 betta's. I have pics of them....but nothing else! If anyone is okay with "donating" pics that I can use of their betta, spawns, tanks, etc. I'd really appreciate it. I want to make this the best I can, and while information is fairly easy to gather pictures are a bit more difficult; I don't like using without consent either. >.< If I can use some or all of your pics, just let me know?  

Thanks guys!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

If nobody lends you their pictures, maybe you could use Google Images? It's just a suggestion. Good idea! A blog! Good luck! 

BTW, if you need any help making a blog, you can can some ideas at nippyfish.net


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I plan to get some pictures of my new sorority when I find my camera, and you are more than welcome to use that! I also have a male betta with ripped fins being treated, do you want day-by-day pictures of that?


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah that'd be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

End of day 1: Moved into a one gallon tank with a teaspoon of aquarium salt, camera phone picture so bad quality, but you can see the fin damage for sure...


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

EverythingNice55 said:


> If nobody lends you their pictures, maybe you could use Google Images?


I would advise against this. It is convenient, yes. But, it is a form of theft if you don't give credit for the image.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

You can see it on the bottom for sure. Thanks, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Gienah; that's why I'm trying to get aid first. Like I said before, I don't like using images without consent.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you tried asking in the photo forum?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a few divided tank pictures that you can use if you would like.  

First two are 10g's and third is a 5g.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! Those are great shots, and I did want to include a section about dividers. This is super appreciated.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Why you shouldnt put male betta's together:




















Signs of high ammonia (fin curling):










Tank set up:










and BAD case of fin rot... Ill try to get a better pic if you want:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Definitely make sure you have a person's permission before posting their pictures or words. I once saw a post I'd written posted on someone's website and I was NOT happy about it. Especially since I was not asked for permission to quote my words... straight up plagiarism.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup. I'm on an art website, so I'm very careful to ask permission. I would hate if something of mine were stolen, so I try to be just as fair. I appreciate all the help I've received so far, keep 'em coming!

Littlebettas; if you can get a better shot of the fin rot, cool, if not I'll use that one. Either way I really appreciate all the shots you just posted


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, heres the best I can get, he has NO fins but he has figured out how to much by wiggling, and he LOVES to wiggle, lol, he doesnt have a name yet so if you have an idea let me know 



















(taken with my cell, I get better pics wth natual light so I may try again in the morning)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Worm? Cause he wiggles? lol 

Thanks, these are great!


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I think Jazz learned the hard way not to get through his divider...thank god he's so submissive and the only damage he has is a badly ripped anal fin...but it is a VERY good point not to try and keep males together. The male that did that to him went back to petsmart and now I have three girls XP 

One thing I would like to see there is male/female compatability, because I see a lot of mixed reviews on it. SOme people say if you have X number of females in X sized tank with one male it could work, others say don't even try it...anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, my bf has been calling him Tadpole... Im on the fence between Worm and Tadpole... unless someone comes up with a name that pops

There is someone on the forum who hs a few tanks with females and a male... I cant remmber who though, the proble with that is accidental breeding


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

My Jazz was in with my {RIP} female Alma and they were fine together. No thought of spawning, nothing. No picking, shared food, fine. But that's the only time I've seen that.

Also; while I'm thinking of it, what all would you guys like to see in the blog?

I'll have sections for general care, feeding, breeding, diseases....what else?


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, that could cause issues but the male is so submissive, I swear he thinks he's a girl XP I think the biggest worry I would have is Horizon (the alpha) beating him up...


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Enviroment!!! Tank size, plants, decorations, etc.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Oooh yes! Do's and don't to tank size, setup, decor, etc.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Would love to see the blog!!!

and heres a better picture of Chile, the male VT with the curled fins, he clamps up as soon as he sees a person:


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww sad. But he's got potential, and that's what matters!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He does (assuming you mean Chile, lol), he wont eat with people around, i have to drop a pellet in, run off all the lights and run, I had his tank set up in the living room and he was doing really well (he actually like my dog who presses her nose up against the tanks to watch)
I had to move him though because one of my other dogs open his tank and stole one of the plants, shes a semi-feral mutt and makes NO sense


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

That's so odd 0.0

And yeah, I meant Chile. lol. My new guy was the same way this afternoon. I had to drop his food in and go. But it's cause he's still timid. New surroundings and all.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah... Im hoping Chile will do bette in a couple more days, hes such a pretty boy

and I have the worlds wierdest dogs XD


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

My dog's just a pain in the ass. >.< lol

And yeah, I can see Chile being beautiful with some care.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao, thats what my BF says about my dogs
lol, what'd your dog do?

i have a few (3) rescue betta's that are damaged from walmart that I just know are going to be GORGEOUS (Hercules, Chile, and my unnamed guy)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

My dog's a 6 month old golden retriever. He just can't stay out of trouble >.<

Rescues make the best fish though, they really do.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

AW! hes a puppy! that doesnt count  all my dogs are rescues so I missed the puppy stage on all of them except my pitbull

Rescues are the best of anything


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

True, very true. 

I got my pup at 13 weeks, and I'll tell you, I've never had so much trouble raising a dog! He's hit his terrible twos, lol.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, I fostered a 4 week od puppy from ashelter I volunteer at... that was an ALL nighter, but it wa worth it whe she found a home (5 months later)

lol, he is at that age for puppies when the begin testing there bounaries (my pit is actually about to be two)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah no kidding. His new thing is garbage picking. -_-


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao, I actually just went throught that with my pit.. the best cure, put some stinky food in the trash can (I used old canned food from when I first got my feral dog), hen hide and wait, the second he gets starts nosing around, jump out and start screaming "NO" at the top of your lung, you may feel stupid but it works like a charm


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol, I feel like my boyfriend would love doing that. >.< And there's an openish closet right next to the trash can.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, my bf would love to of had the chance to do it


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

lol guys seem to love that oddball stuff.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao, yup, and leaving the important and often dirty work to us


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yupppp. 

So I need pics of different tail/color/scale types. I myself have a HalfMoon Double Tail, a Veiltail, a Crowntail female, and a Dragon Scale Halfmoon Plakat. But that's not even close to all of them. I could use more. Help?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres my female VT, Tihs... not sure how to describe the color:











um... the rest of my bettas you have pictures of... Hercules: red male... has the torn up fins so dont know what kind he is yet
Chile: cambodian red male VT
new guy: unsure of color, CT

my other two:
King- purple/blue VT (Ill try to get good pics in the morning, he doesnt like to sit still, lol)
Pickle- forest green, red, purple, lime green VT (hes a complete mixture of colors, lol) I'll try to get a decent pic of him in the morning to, he doesnt really like cameras


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aw she's awesome. That'll definitely help, my female VT passed this morning, and I'd already used her pic once. Thanks!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have heaps of medium-quality shots of my bettas and their tanks that you can use. I have a sorority, some planted tanks and a few species of 'wild' type bettas, so if there's anything you want specifically I can take some photos tomorrow.










This is an example shot of one of my females.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

That blue female look EXACTLY like my Horizon!!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

LittleBettaFish; that would be awesome! I don't have any sorority shots yet, nor pics of wild types. And planted tanks would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have this pic of 4 girls all together.  They were sooo cute together! The green double tail female is a half giant, so that is why she is so big.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres the best I can get of King and Pickle... photos do not do them justice (dang camera phone!)

King:




















Pickle:

(With fake light)









(natural light)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks guys!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

NCP, please watch your language!

"_My dog's just a pain in the _*BUTT*_. >.< lol"

_Please be more careful!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple of photos I took from today. Sorry about the lighting in some, it's very overcast here so I had to turn the house lights on. I only got a few because the camera died.

This is of my planted sorority. The plants in there are riccia and milfoil.



















Here's a shot of my Betta coccina. They are a wild type of betta that inhabit peat swamps and can live in a pH as low as 3-4.










Finally here's a shot of my semi-scaped HMPK tank. The plant in there is Rotala sp. green. It's still establishing itself so it looks a bit pale and weedy. 










I can take some of my breeding rutilan pair once their tank clears up (it got a complete overhaul yesterday) and of my breeding pair of albis once my male releases his fry and stops hiding. 

I sharpened the edges on the photos because I thought it looked nicer, but tell me if you don't like it as I saved the originals.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

No, these are all great, thanks! I really appreciate all the help you guys are giving, this site is coming along beautifully!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No problems. My sorority is like a pirahna swarm so I usually get a few okay photos of them as well as a bunch of betta-shaped blurs. My wilds are nearly impossible to catch darn things.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

The wilds are awesome, I'm trying to gather pics of all the different types and that is perfect.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I love my wild bettas. Just shelled out two-hundred dollars for two different pairs imported in from Indonesia. Fingers crossed they breed, though my track record is pretty good with them. Way easier than splendens, plus you can house them together.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh really? I'm not very familiar with Wild Types. Maybe I should throw an entry about them in this site. Specifically, detailing the major differences.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay so everyone has been really helpful with my betta site, it's coming along so nice. The articles included so far:

-Getting your new fish
-Betta Homes
-New Tank Additives
-Introducing your New Betta
-Feeding
-Type's of Betta's
-Plants
-Breeding
-Disease/Illness
-Medicines
-Betta Companions
-Mixing Betta's; Sororities and exceptions
-FAQs

And I'm thinking of adding a section just on wild types, since they're a bit different. Input would be awesome 

Anything anyone else would like to see? And I'm still eagerly seeking tail type pics. Thanks to awesome people on here I have a few, but not many.


----------

